# Raleigh Technium Tri Lite



## cratz2 (Aug 3, 2006)

Bought this Raleigh Technium a little while ago... Actually on the same day as I got the Fuji Touring Series IV. I know I've lived a sheltered life, but for an older bike, it felt pretty darned fast... even with the crappy tires on it.

I started cleaning it, and didn't even get done with that before I sold it. When I first got it, I wasn't sure what to think of the colors, but they quickly grew on me...

Please forgive the pedals seen here. :blush2:


----------

